# Male vs. Female



## Courtney

*Male vs. Female **NEED advice!***

What are the personality differences between males and females? What type of personality do female Chi's have? Do your males and females get along? Will a female be okay with two males?

Will my altered boys mark when I bring a female into the house?

I currently have two boys and am looking at getting a female by the end of the year!  I'm just trying to make sure a female is what I really want and will fit into our family.


----------



## Maleighchi

To me..my females are more spunky and fiesty than the males. The males are real cuddle bugs. (I don't speak from chi experience just from tzu experience.) If your males are fixed then they will not mark. I don't think you will have any problems bringing a female into your home.

Good luck with your search and decision!


----------



## Yoshismom

I agree with the above. I love my boys cause they seem to be more loving and more mommas boys than females. I know that each dog whether female or male will be different though so this is not a general rule, just my experience. Usually female/male dogs in a home get along better than male/male and female/female so I wouldnt worry much about adding a little girl to the mix


----------



## foxywench

if your boys are fixed/neutered then it wont be a problem...
get her spayed and hoenstly theres not all that many differences. females have a tendency to be more outgoing than males who tend to be "mommas boys" however nothing is written in stone, of our 3 chihuahuas, my male is mommas boy, my female is outgoing and spunky, and my mums female is a mommas girl. so you never know.

if you keep her intatc sometimes even neutered males to start marking occasionally, and youll notice sometimes severe moodswings one month once every 6 months as she goes through season...
however if you get her spayed...theres realy not much difference between the sexes.


----------



## Alisha

My girls are the cuddle bugs but are grouchy with the other dogs. The boys are both sweet but Poco has never been one to want to be right by us he likes to be cuddled some but mostly will go off by himself. Poco is also grouchy with the younger ones but he's not that way with Mia or Bella I think he's scared of them :lol:


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper

I don't have any experience with females yet (hopefully one day) but my boy is just a little lover, he can be a Mommy's boy when he is sleepy but will be happy to sleep next to anyone if Mommy is not around. He is very outgoing. He loves to go everyone and is not afraid of new experiences. Good luck in your search for the right Chi.


----------



## freedomchis

my boys are definally the cuddle bugs as you all say the female are the players aswell as the grumpy ones they take out any problems on the boys or whoever is the closest to them they are also more hyper than my boys


----------



## kimmiek915

I agree with Annubus. In my experience with having both sexes, I've found my females to be a bit more of go-getters. My boy used to be more of the cuddly type, but then again, my Minky loves to sit on my lap and be showered with affection. I think your two boys would do fine with a female chi. I think with sex, it's just a matter of personal preference. That would be awesome if you got a female chi to add to your clan though.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

I've always owned female chihuahuas. They were Mommy's girls and loved to cuddle. Some were more outgoing than others. Some were ladylike and dainty while some were more athletic, like a “tom-boy.” 

My Bella is the first Daddy's little girl. She loves both my husband and me, but she adores my husband. She is outgoing, friendly, almost fearless. She has lots of energy, is athletic, and loves to climb, run, and play. She doesn't like to sit still and cuddle with you, but would rather play with you. She will settle down to cuddle with you only when she is tired. 

I agree with the other posters that adopting a female chi into a family that already has 2 male chis would not be a problem, esepcially if the female chi is spayed. Go for it, and adopt a femaile chi.


----------

